# Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !



## Peak (22. August 2007)

Ich habe heute eine interessante Rolle in die Finger bekommen. :l

Ich habe sie nicht auf Daiwas Homepage gefunden! ;+

Ist das ein "Muster" oder so was? 

Läuft nicht so "fein" wie meine Zauber/ARC - macht leichte Getriebegeräusche (soll ja bei Daiwa nicht ungewöhnlich sein).

Sieht aber echt HEISS :k aus das Teil!
Für 360 Euronen könnte ich sie behalten... Viel Kohle:c

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Eine Gebrauchte mit Getriebeschaden würde ich nicht für soviel Kohle kaufen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Peak (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Eine Gebrauchte mit Getriebeschaden würde ich nicht für soviel Kohle kaufen.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pauly


 
Sie ist ja nicht richtig gebraucht - sieht auch wie neu aus (kein Kratzer oder so und riecht noch nach Öl). 

Na ja, und die Geräusche klingen jetzt auch nicht direkt wie ein Getriebeschaden (zumindest in meinen Ohren).

Soll nur ein paar Testwürfe erlebt haben (ohne Fischkontakt).
Die Schnur ist nur was grell |supergri

Ich glaube ihm das auch, weil es bisher immer ein sehr vertrauenswürdiger Dealer war. Er sagte, die Rolle wäre vom Vertreter gewesen... Was auch immer das bedeutet ;+

Da ich leider kein Vergleichsmodell habe und bekommen kann ist eben die Frage:

1. Was für ein Modell ist das (Ersatzteile?)
2. Sind die Geräusche normal?
3. Was ist die Wert bzw. kann man die überhaupt irgendwo kaufen?

Ich muss sie am Samstag wieder abgeben oder ARMUT in der Geldbörse incl. "meine Frau wird mich im Rhein versenken" |splat2:

PS. Sie würde optisch PERFEKT zu meiner MAD VHF in Kobaldblau passen!! :k So ein Sch....


----------



## Chrizzi (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hast du mal auf den japanischen oder US Daiwa-Seiten geguckt? Ich glaub die Saltiga Game gibt es hier nicht, sondern nur da drüben.


----------



## Max8x15 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hi Peak,

die Rolle sollte ein Japanmodell sein. Unter diesem Link findest Du sie: 

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_39_40_60&products_id=42

Das beantwortet zwar nicht alle Deine Fragen, aber immerhin weist Du jetzt, dass es ein reguläres Modell ist. In diesem Shop kostet sie zum heutigen Umrechnungskurs 449 EUR.

Beste Grüsse
Bertram


----------



## don_king (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Das ist ein Modell von Daiwa Japan, gibts z.B. hier zu kaufen:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiwa/salt_reel/saltiga_game/game.htm

Sonst kann ich dir dazu allerdings nichts sagen da ich die Rollen noch nie in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Die hatte ich auch gefunden.
Deswegen würde ich die auch nicht nehmen. 
Es sei den der Dealer gibt Dir volle Garantie!

Dann kann er sie aber ja eigentlich gleich behalten, den einen Fehler hat sie ja schon. (Getriebe)


----------



## don_king (22. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Verdammt, da war jemand schneller! #q


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Super #h Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen!

Jetzt habe ich sie auch gefunden - komisch ich hatte über google nix gefunden |kopfkrat

Also ich kläre das gleich mal mit der Garantie #6

Ein Kollege sagte mir eben, das ich einfach mal eine Saltiga 4000 (gibt es hier zu kaufen) in die Hand nehmen soll - dann würde ich ja sofort erkennen ob die Geräusche "normal" sind.
Die Getriebe sollen ja identisch sein (zumindest steht es so auf der Japan Seite). Also werde ich in der Mittagpause mal zum Takledealer düsen und es prüfen (auch wegen der Garantie).

Bin schon ganz neugierig  |licht

Melde mich dann wieder...

Thx  @ all


----------



## taxel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hi,

eine Saltiga 4000 gibt es nicht. Die nächste ist eine 4500. Und die wiegt fast 600 gr gegenüber knapp 400 gr von der 3500. Und 600 gr ist zum Spinnageln auf unsere Räuber etwas zu heftig.

Ursprünglich ist die Saltiga 4500 bis 6500 eine Rolle für das schwere Salzwasserangeln. Die 3500 ist da als kleine Schwester angelegt. Die könnte gut geeignet sein für das schwere Spinnangeln auf unsere heimischen Räuber: Großhecht, Wels, Huchen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

So... nun bin ich der neue Besitzer der Saltiga :vik:

Hier die Infos:
Habe 2 Jahre Garantie bekommen
Konnte den Preis noch auf 340 Euro verhandeln :q
Das Getriebegeräusch war bei einer Saltiga Z 4500  (Silbernes Modell) die dort in der Vitrine lag nahezu identisch
O-Ton des Dealers: Bei den Saltigas ist das "normal",  da sie ein extra stabiles Getriebe haben. Daher der rauhe Lauf - nicht zu vergleichen mit deiner Zauber - aber eben auch viel Robuster und für Großfische ausgelegt. Du kaufst hier eine der besten Rollen die man für Geld kaufen kann (selbe Liga wie z.B. Stella). Und mit so einer Rolle rennt eben nicht jeder rum.

Also habe ich mich (bei solchen Argumenten) dann spontan dazu entscheiden zuzuschlagen und die Rolle zu meiner neuen Spinnrolle für Hecht und Wels zu machen |jump:

Und ich träume schon länger von einer Rolle aus der "Liga Stella" die aber fast 500 Euro kostet - jetzt habe ich eine für 160 € weniger 

Hoffe mal das ich nix verkehrt gemacht habe?! #t
Die Kauflust war einfach zu GROSS und die Rolle zu verführerisch schön (Blau) :k !

Wenn ich erste Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, werde ich die hier mal posten.


----------



## taxel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hi,

welcher Händler ist das? Und hat er gesagt, wo er die Rollen bezieht? Importiert er selbst?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Ich würde sagen die Saltiga ist (was robustheit angeht) sogar über der Stella, dafür läuft die Stella dann besser.

Am besten du schmierst erstmal eine Tube Fett und ein paar Tröpfchen Öl in die Rolle, dann sollte der Lauf auch wieder gut sein. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass die Daiwas alle recht "trocken" in den Handel kommen, ob das nun stimmt weiß ich nciht, aber meine Multi war nicht gerade mit Fett gefüllt. Wenn ich an die VanStaal denke die beim Händler liegt... da tropft das Öl auf den Karton. Die Rolle wurde damit wohl geflutet. 


Das ein Japan/US Modell vereinzelnt beim Händler auftaucht scheint wohl nicht so unnormal zu sein, vielleicht ist das so eine Art antesten der Vertreter. Beim Händler in der Nähe liegen auch zwei Steez 2500 Stationärrollen (US Modelle). Der Verkäufer (nicht Chef) meinte davon gibt es nur (vom Vertreter aus - nicht Eigenimporte) 10 Stück in Deutschland oder Europa (das wußte er nicht so genau). Die musste man natürlich gleich begrabbeln.

Dann viel Spaß mit der Rolle   geh damit ordenlich um und die wird auch lange halten und im guten Zustand sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

So wie sich das jetzt darstellt, scheint das ein guter Kauf zu sein, wenn das Laufgeräusch normal ist. Büschen billiger ist sie auch und Garantie gibts auch noch. Was will man mehr.
Und für ne Harrison sicher auch eine standesgemässe Rolle.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Das Antesten bei Daiwa/Cormoran hat wohl Methode!
Bei meinem Dealer liegen auch ein paar Steez, Aegis, Morethan Branzino und noch son paar High-Ender. Und das ist nur ein kleiner Händler.


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit der Rolle   geh damit ordenlich um und die wird auch lange halten und im guten Zustand sein.



Danke!!!!!!!  

Werde deine Ratschläge beachten - besonders den Tip mit dem Fett! Werde dann mal berichten ob das Besserung gebracht hat.

Bin aber sonst auch ein sehr pfleglicher Angelgerätebesitzer :q 
Habe noch (aus meiner Jugend) 8 Shakespeare Sigmas (die ganze Serie) aus den 80'ern in Top Zustand. Immer fein gepflegt die Röllchen |stolz:

.


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welcher Händler ist das? Und hat er gesagt, wo er die Rollen bezieht? Importiert er selbst?
> 
> ...




Er importiert nicht selber.

Ist ein normaler (kleiner) Händler in Bonn.
Er bekommt wohl von Zeit zu Zeit von den Vertretern solche "Sonderware". Wenn die dann weg ist war es das...

Es liegt da auch so eine Morethan Banzei (oder so ähnlich |kopfkrat) in der Vitrine.

Sieht sehr Edel - Schwarz - und teuer - um die 600 Euro aus. Die hätte ich am liebsten auch gleich mitgenommen :q 

Die soll es hier wohl auch nicht geben!?


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und für ne Harrison sicher auch eine standesgemässe Rolle.




Ohhhhhh jaaaaaaaaa |laola:


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hast du die Morethan Branzino mal in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hast du die Morethan Branzino mal in der Hand gehabt?



Ja, vor ca. 3 Stunden 

Hier mein Eindruck:

Seidenweicher Lauf
Federleicht (im Vergleich zur Saltiga)
Megacooles Design (Schwarz mit Kohlefaser an der Spule)
Sauteuer :c


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Ich glaub Chrizzi überlegt noch!


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich glaub Chrizzi überlegt noch!



Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen  :k


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Deine Saltiga passt ja perfekt zur Harrison.
Finde die M. Branzino passt perfekt zum G. Loomis Style und so haben die fleissigen Japaner sich das auch gedacht um den Amis das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Muss mal meine Freundin bitten, dass sie ihren Polo verkauft, dann gehts los mit Einkaufen!


----------



## Peak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Deine Saltiga passt ja perfekt zur Harrison.
> Finde die M. Branzino passt perfekt zum G. Loomis Style und so haben die fleissigen Japaner sich das auch gedacht um den Amis das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
> Muss mal meine Freundin bitten, dass sie ihren Polo verkauft, dann gehts los mit Einkaufen!



Ja sie passt wirklich gut zur Harrison - das war ja auch einer der Gründe für meine unstillbare Kauflust 

Werde meine Frau gleich auch mal Fragen, ob sie ihren Smart verkaufen würde   |splat2:


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich glaub Chrizzi überlegt noch!


 

Ne ich war grad nicht da... wenn das Geld nicht endlich wäre 

Aber bei Bass.co.jp gibt es die Rolle für umgerechnet 350€ - da kommt dann noch ~10€ Porto und Zoll/Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf. 

Aber da hab ich nicht das Geld für.....


----------



## Margaux (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei meinem Dealer liegen auch ... herum:... *Aegis*


 
@Pikepauly
Hast Du die Aegis bei Deinem Händler mal näher in Augenschein genommen? Optisch sieht die hammermäßig aus :k. Außerdem gefällt mir, daß auf der japanischen Homepage steht, daß sie speziell für Fluocarbon anzuwenden ist. Genau eine Rolle für 18er oder 20er Mono suche ich nämlich #6


----------



## Chrizzi (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Die Steez Exist ist auf für FC Schnüre, kostet aber auch Unmengen.


----------



## Margaux (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Steez Exist ist auf für FC Schnüre, kostet aber auch Unmengen.


 
Leider leider... . Wobei die Aegis mit ca. 250€ zuzüglich Verzollung und Versand für eine Barschrolle - dafür brauche ich eine kleine FC- oder Mono-Rolle - eigentlich auch ziemlich übertrieben ist. Vielleicht belasse ich es beim Japanimport der kleinsten Biomaster (=Stradic mit Normalkurbel). Aber schön ist die Aegis schon... :k |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Wieso 250€ ? 

http://bass.co.jp/index.php?a=1250&b=300

bass.co.jp hat die kleinste Aegis für 29.600 JPY (~190€) drinne, bei den Preis dürftest du die für ~245€ bekommen (mit Porto und Zoll eingerechnet).


----------



## Margaux (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wieso 250€ ?
> 
> http://bass.co.jp/index.php?a=1250&b=300
> 
> bass.co.jp hat die kleinste Aegis für 29.600 JPY (~190€) drinne, bei den Preis dürftest du die für ~245€ bekommen (mit Porto und Zoll eingerechnet).


 
@Chrizzi
Danke #6. Ich war bei einem etwas teureren Shop, hatte aber auch falsch umgerechnet. Bei ginrin (dort wird auch in € angezeigt) kostet sie 215€.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Ja aber teuer ist das allemale... Am besten du suchst Shops die in JPY abrechnen, da ist das meistens nicht so teuer - die Preise hängen da wohl nicht an den schwachen Dollar oder so. Selbst bei eBay sind die Preise teilweise höher als bei bass.co.jp oder ähnliche.

Da bekommste selbst die Morethan Branzino für 380€ + Porto + Zoll/Steuer. Da sind sicherlich noch andere Rollen die interessant wären, man muss sich da nur durchwühlen, es sei denn man kann es lesen.


----------



## erv (28. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hi!

@ Peak: Geile Rolle! MACH DIE ROLLE BLOS NICHT AUF UND SCHMIER DA SELBST FETT REIN!!! 

Wieso: Die Saltigas haben um die ganze Gehäuseabdeckung einen Dichtungsring, der dafür sorgt, dass kein Wasser in das Getriebe gelangen kann (vor allem wichtig bei Salzwasser). 

Wenn du diesen Ring beschädigst oder nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß in die Rolle baust, ist sie nicht mehr Wasserdicht und bei einem Schaden kannst du dir die Rolle auf den Hut stecken, da durch das Öffnen deinerseits die Garantie verfällt!

Ne 4000er Saltiga gibts übrigens sehr wohl, da ich selbst eine besitze. Nur so nebenbei...

Und die "Geräusche" kommen nicht vom nicht gefetteten Getriebe, sondern von den zusätzlichen Dichtungen, welche im Getriebe verbaut wurden. Diese Geräusche sind normal...

Hoffe ich konnte etwas, und vor allem früh genug, helfen!

lg, erv


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



erv schrieb:


> @ Peak: Geile Rolle! MACH DIE ROLLE BLOS NICHT AUF UND SCHMIER DA SELBST FETT REIN!!!
> 
> Wieso: Die Saltigas haben um die ganze Gehäuseabdeckung einen Dichtungsring, der dafür sorgt, dass kein Wasser in das Getriebe gelangen kann (vor allem wichtig bei Salzwasser).
> 
> Wenn du diesen Ring beschädigst oder nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß in die Rolle baust, ist sie nicht mehr Wasserdicht und bei einem Schaden kannst du dir die Rolle auf den Hut stecken, da durch das Öffnen deinerseits die Garantie verfällt!


Hört sich aber nicht sehr wartungsfreundlich an |uhoh:
Und das bei einer Salzwasserrolle? |kopfkrat Aller Dichtigkeit zum Trotze kann ja mal Wasser eindringen, Dichtungen halten auch nur sehr begrenzt, s.u.
Würde ich IMMER regelmäßig kontrollieren.



> Und die "Geräusche" kommen nicht vom nicht gefetteten Getriebe, sondern von den zusätzlichen Dichtungen, welche im Getriebe verbaut wurden. Diese Geräusche sind normal...


Und schleifende Dichtungen halten auch so nur begrenzt. #c

Also wenn mir jemand sagen würde, die dürfen sie nicht aufmachen, dann könnte er die gleich behalten. :g


----------



## erv (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hi!

Natürlich kannst du sie aufmachen, wenn du es "kannst". Nur würd ich es trotzdem nicht in der Garantiezeit machen, vor allem unbegründet, nur um mal zu sehen, was drinnen ist. Und glaub mir, du brauchst die Rolle auch nach Salzwassergebrauch nicht komplett neu durchzufetten. Abwaschen und ev. Öl auf das Schnurlaufröllchen genügt. Hab meine nach 1,5 Jahren intensiven Salzwasserfischens mal geöffnet, um mal nachzusehen, wie es im Getriebe aussieht. Sah aus wie neu, nicht mal das Fett war verfärbt... dafür bezahle ich ja auch das 4fache einer Standardrolle.

Bei einer Rolle dieser Preiskategorie warte ich auch nicht selbst, sondern schicke die Rolle zur Wartung. 

Bei einer Spro oder Ryobi Kaffeemühle sieht die Sache wieder anders aus... da muss man ja zwanglsäufig Fett nachfüllen, da ab Werk meist wenig bis gar keines im Getriebe zu finden ist . 

lg, erv


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



erv schrieb:


> Bei einer Rolle dieser Preiskategorie warte ich auch nicht selbst, sondern schicke die Rolle zur Wartung.


Und was kostet das wieder?


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Margaux
Hab leider von den Daiwa Highendern die mein Dealer in seiner Vitrine hatte, gar nix befummelt.
Weil wenn ich die erst in die Finger kriege, bin ich gefährdet. 
Und das wiederum kann ich zuhause im Moment nicht....... Na sagen wir mal vermitteln.
Tut mir leid Dir nicht helfen zu können.


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Margaux
> Hab leider von den Daiwa Highendern die mein Dealer in seiner Vitrine hatte, gar nix befummelt.
> Weil wenn ich die erst in die Finger kriege, bin ich gefährdet.


 
Pikepauly
Bei der Aegis bin ich sogar schon ohne einen Blick in die Vitrine äußerst stark gefährdet... :k 

Es läuft alles auf eine "Japan-Import-Entscheidung" zwischen Biomaster Mgs=Stradic Mgs mit Einfachkurbel (Vernunftentscheidung) oder halt Daiwa Aegis (Herzentscheidung) hinaus. ;+ Oh je... :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Nimm bloß was vernünftiges! (und bewährtes) :m

oder lies mal was The Doctor zur schönen roten Daiwa Fuego so erlebt hat, oder frag ihn. Zu den schnieken "Hochglanzmogelverpackungen" von Daiwa gibts ja auch schon einen Thread.
Oder warte noch ein Weilchen, ist auch 'ne gute Abend/Grill/Weingeschichte.


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

@AngelDet
:q Schon als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, wußte ich, daß so eine Antwort von Dir kommen würde :m 

Ich habe selbstverständlich den "Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa"-Thread (oder so ähnlich) interessiert verfolgt und was da zum Teil geschrieben wurde, macht einen schon vorsichtig...

Und da wir gerade so schön off topic sind, gibt es Erfahrungswerte, ob die Twinpower als Japan-Direktimport nicht die Probleme hat, die hier im Board bezüglich der "Europa-TP" schon öfter thematisiert wurden (Zuverlässigkeit, Spiel in der Kurbel...).

Die TP 1000 wäre ja schließlich auch eine schöne Option für eine gaanz leichte VHF #6


----------



## erv (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



> von AngelDet: Und was kostet das wieder?


In der Garantiezeit die Versandkosten und nacher zwischen 10 und 20 Euro bei ner Saltiga. Je nachdem was gemacht wurde (Dichtungen getauscht etc.)

lg, erv


----------



## Chrizzi (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Margaux schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> :q Schon als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, wußte ich, daß so eine Antwort von Dir kommen würde :m
> 
> Ich habe selbstverständlich den "Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa"-Thread (oder so ähnlich) interessiert verfolgt und was da zum Teil geschrieben wurde, macht einen schon vorsichtig...
> ...


 
Bei der Twinpower FB ist wirklich gut Spiel in der Kurbel... (zumindestens bei der hier)

Bei Ichibantackle ist grade eine Aegis drin


----------



## schroe (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



> Und da wir gerade so schön off topic sind, gibt es Erfahrungswerte, ob die Twinpower als Japan-Direktimport nicht die Probleme hat, die hier im Board bezüglich der "Europa-TP" schon öfter thematisiert wurden (Zuverlässigkeit, Spiel in der Kurbel...).



Hi Margaux,
ich kenne die Probleme der Euro-Version zwar nicht, dass Japanmodell der TP ist aber höchst unverdächtig. Die Biom. Mg auch.
Wirst du ja relativ zeitnah in den Händen halten und dann auch direkt mit der Euro- TP FA und F vergleichen können.#6
Vielleicht treibt noch jemand eine Vergleichs FB auf, dann wirds deutlich.

Vielleicht kann der Det bis dahin ja ein paar Explosionszeichnungen von den Rollen angucken und dir nochmal erklären, welche Materialmischungen/Legierungen an den Rollen wo und warum falsch verwendet wurden, weitere Konstruktionsmängel offenlegen und die Shimanos entgültig als billiges Plagiat enttarnen:q.
Daiwa!? Dein Begehren nach einer dieser Rollen grenzt schon an Selbstzerstümmelung.

Solltest du Informationen über einen Audi A6 V6TDI benötigen, frag mich! 
Mache mich sofort mit meinem Daihatsu auf den Weg zum nächsten Kiosk, blättere in der Autobild und überzeuge dich, dass mein Daihatsu von Audi kopiert wurde und er die bessere Wahl ist.:q Vertrau mir und meinen Audi Erfahrungen,....auch wenn ich sie nie machen werde (die Erfahrung). 

Doch nun genug der feuchtwarmen, übel riechenden Luftblasen.:q Auch wenn sie immer wieder kehren, davon werden diese kein wirklicher Genuß.:q
Nimm die Rollen in die Hand (bis auf die Aegis) und bilde dir selber ein Urteil.:q


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Daiwa!? Dein Begehren nach einer dieser Rollen grenzt schon an Selbstzerstümmelung.


 
O.K., O.K. |uhoh: Ich hab' s ja verstanden 



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Margaux,
> ich kenne die Probleme der Euro-Version zwar nicht, dass Japanmodell der TP ist aber höchst unverdächtig. Die Biom. Mg auch.
> Wirst du ja relativ zeitnah in den Händen halten und dann auch direkt mit der Euro- TP FA und F vergleichen können.#6
> Nimm die Rollen in die Hand (bis auf die Aegis) und bilde dir selber ein Urteil.:q


 
Hej Schroe!
Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## schroe (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Hi Margaux,
das mit den Daiwas war aber ironisch gemeint.
Schau dir die Exist oder die Infinitys mal an.
Das Daiwa hier sehr teuer ist,......kein Thema. Stimme ich zu.


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Margaux,
> das mit den Daiwas war aber ironisch gemeint.
> Schau dir die Exist oder die Infinitys mal an.


 
Hej Schroe,
schon klar, habe ich auch so verstanden  

Die Infinity ist auch eine interessante Rolle, die allerdings zur Zeit leider kein mir bekannter Händler in meiner Nähe führt...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

@Margaux
Eine Japan TP kann ich Dir wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Eine Japan TP kann ich Dir wärmstens ans Herz legen.
> Gruss
> Pauly



@Pauly #6

Kann mir dann jemand die Schnurfassung der 1000er Größe von der japanischen Homepage "übersetzen":

06 New TWINPOWER Mg
RefRatio Poids(g) Capacité(N0-m) NylonRécup(cm) Roulementsbilles/roller PrixFabr.(€)
1000PGS     4.3 175 *#0.8-100m* 52 8/1   226.7  
1000PGSDH 4.3  185 *#0.8-100m* 52 10/1 239.9  
2500S        5.2  215 #1.2-110m  73 8/1    232.9  
2500SDH    5.2  225 #1.2-110m  73 10/1   245.6  
C3000        5.2  215 4-100m    73 8/1    239.3  
3000S       4.6  285  #2-100m    70 8/1    258.1 
4000         4.6  285  #5-110m    73 8/1    264.4

Normalerweise gehe ich bei einer 1000er Rolle von einer Schnurfassung von ca. 130m 0,20mm aus. |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

@Margaux
Ich meine Rainer hat das schon mal entschlüsselt.
Ich verstehe es nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Das ist die Stärke von der Geflochtenen. Frag mich aber nicht was PE #0.8 jetzt hier als Durchmesser genau ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

@Chrizzi
Denke mal PE heisst Polyethylen, oder.
Aber das ist doch normale Schnur kein Geflecht oder????


----------



## Big Fins (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Denke mal PE heisst Polyethylen, oder.
> Aber das ist doch normale Schnur kein Geflecht oder????


= Braided Line


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



erv schrieb:


> In der Garantiezeit die Versandkosten und nacher zwischen 10 und 20 Euro bei ner Saltiga. Je nachdem was gemacht wurde (Dichtungen getauscht etc.)


Ist ja noch erstaunlich relativ günstig. 
Aber, jedesmal kommen da also schon mal min. runde 35 EUR dazu |rolleyes
Ich frag jetzt nicht was die E-Spulen kosten ...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Margaux hat in seiner Tabelle aber Nylon abgeschrieben??
Ich versteh nix mehr, da ist doch normale Schnur gemeint.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Eigentlich hilft nur eins:
Wir müssen mal alle auf die Japan-Rollen gucken und ein paar Spulenwerte (möglichst lbs line / length)
zusammentragen. Dann weiß man mehr. :m 

da, braucht man nur noch umzurechnen 

alte Shi.3000er Spule
(No.-m)
2-220 3-150 4-100

alte Shi.4000er Spule
(mm-m)
0.25-260 0.30-180 0.35-130 0.40-100
(No.-m)
3-200 4-150 5-110
(lb.-yds.)
8-240 10-200 12-160
==>(lb.-m)
8-219 10-183 12-146

neue Shi.4000er Spule
(mm-m)
0.25-260 0.30-180 0.35-130
(lb.-yds.)
8-240 10-200 12-160


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Kann sofort losgehen.
Hab gerade eine hier:
Nylon 2-220, 2,5- 185, 3-150, 4-100 versteht jeder oder?
PE ist schwierig: 0,8 - 520, 1-400, 1,5-270, 2-180   ????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nylon 2-220, 2,5- 185, 3-150, 4-100 versteht jeder oder?


3000er Spule(-nfassung) :m


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Ja klar ne 3000 er.
Aber wie ist das verschlüsselt mit der PE Line????


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

@Det
Schock!!!! Wieso hast Du eigentlich so auf die Schnelle ne neue Shimanski Spule zur Hand??
Glaube Du bist etwas in Erklärungsnot!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Schock!!!! Wieso hast Du eigentlich so auf die Schnelle ne neue Shimanski Spule zur Hand??
> Glaube Du bist etwas in Erklärungsnot!


Vor den Arcs war ich doch Shimanski Fan, besonders von Ultegra (hab ich immer noch) und Twinpower F. |rolleyes #6 

Was meinst Du wieviel Spulen hier gerade auf dem Tisch liegen ...   :q


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Nun ja gebe ich mich mal mit zufrieden.
Weiss manchmal nicht, ob ich Dich um Deinen Tackle- Park beneiden soll, oder ob das schon
Züge des Messihaften hat?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Mal ein bischen Berechnung, müßte wegen der linearen Shimano Spulenmaßangabe als Spulvolumen stimmen:

	  0.25 mm
4000	260 m
3000	195 m
2000	130 m
1000	65 m

No.3 = 0,28 mm
4000	200 m
3000	150 m
2000	100 m
1000	50 m

Die mit S in der Typenbezeichnung sind die nochmal erheblich reduzierten Spulen.

Zusammenhang No. zu DIA dürfte sein:

Beispiel 4000er Spule:
No	M	Dia(mm)
2	293	0.23
3	200	0.28
4	150	0.33
5	110	0.38


@Pikepauly
Spätestens beim Aufräumen stelle ich fest, das doch einiges zu viel ist. |rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

So das hier zu den kleinen PE durchmessern: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1674249&postcount=865


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Aha: JP DIAs

 No. 1 = 4lb = 0.165mm
 No. 2 = 8lb = 0.235mm
(war ich ja schon dichte dran )

 No. 0.8 = 3.2lb = 0.15mm
 No. 1.2 = 4.8lb = 0.18mm


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

 stimmt. Das Problem hier kann man das wahrscheinlich nicht anwenden, da wohl bei der Geflochtenen so viel es nur geht gelogen wird und das niemals passen dürfte. 

Schade eigendlich. Ich wäre froh wenn die ehrlich draufschreiben was die Schnur kann und sich nicht gegenseitig "hochlügen". Naja kann man leider nicht ändern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Du mußt (zur Umgehung dessen) nur die realen effektiven Braid Durchmesser wissen 

bei dünnen (012,014) Spiderwire Stealth und vor allem Quattron PT stimmt das schon nahezu.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Ist aber trotzdem blöd (ihh Rechnen - geh mir weg damit, ich hab Ferien)... Da nehm ich mir lieber die Ersatzspule und hau da soviel Geflecht drauf wie ich haben will und mach die dann mit Mono voll. Dann kommt die normale Spule drauf und alles wird zurückgespult und ist auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


----------



## Margaux (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

@all
Vielen Dank für Eure "mathematischen Leistungen" #6. Ich hoffe, ich steige in den japanischen Onlineshops jetzt besser durch... |uhoh: ;+


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Ich denke bei Shimano wird sich die Spulengröße nicht doll unterscheiden, wahrscheinlich ist die sogar überall gleich groß. 
Du musst nur auf das "S" am Ende des Namen achten, z.B. "07' Stella C 3000 S" . Da passt kaum Schnur drauf, da die Spule ein extrem großen Kern hat. Auf eine 3000 S passen (glaub ich) etwa 100m 0.18mm Schnur.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Das stimmt! Das S steht wohl für Shallow Spool. Höchstens für dünne Geflochtene geignet.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (30. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das S steht wohl für Shallow Spool. Höchstens für dünne Geflochtene geignet.


 
Jepp, das hatte ich auch schon rausgefunden. Trotzdem danke Euch Beiden #6.

Für das Barschangeln bevorzuge ich monofile Schnüre und da auch Hechte beißen könnten - gerade in Schweden - sollten schon so mindestens 130m 0,20mm Stroft daraufpassen. Wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe, entspricht das wohl so in etwa 100m 8lb=0,235mm!?


----------



## BILLFISH (22. September 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Saltiga 3500 in BLAU ? !*

Suche die 3500 daiwa saltiga und die dog fight.wer kann mir sagen welcher Händler die zum vernünftigen Kurs da hat??
Danke


----------

